# body work



## ijason73 (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally got my mom to give my her 1965 despite dads protest. Only problem is its about 10 years to late. Rust has started in places I don't think they make panels to replace. Who can tell me what cars and years I can use for a donor?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

what locations on the car ?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^This^ and pictures would help. Welcome to the Forum! Love 65's! 

In some areas patch panels can be fabricated from steel sheet with a few hand tools to repair rust. Will you be doing all your own work?


----------



## ijason73 (Aug 12, 2014)

My big concerns are the bottom of the windshield and the trunk weatherstriping lip. I will be doing all the work to the car. More of a mechanic than a body man but I figure by the time I'm done I'll be an expert. Looking at 2 donor 65 tempest this weekend both hardtops.


----------

